# Beezille's Buns



## fuzz16 (Oct 14, 2008)

so i figured i would start a blog...share thier story and pictures. lots of pictures  i have nothing better to do most days

Ill start with some introductions:

Ess:













Ess is a netherland dwarf. he will get to be around 2-2.5 lbs at most. i was really unsure about getting another rabbit after Pickles, my previous nethie died. well i fell for him anyways and brought him home. he was perfect. my ideal bunny...cept with litter training, he is terrible at it. he likes being held and will fall asleep on my lap if he doesnt want to run around. i decided to get him a friend though after realizing between working and being a mom i just didnt have as much time for him as i did Pickles. 

Sara:




















So i ended up falling for Sara shortly after i got Ess. Sara is a polish mix, i beleive, and will be less then 4 lbs. at best guess. she was my pocket bunny while i worked and she tolreated a lot from me and kids i let play with her. i even put bows around her ears. she looked so cute!  so after deciding Ess needed a friend i decided to get her. i took Ess into work with me to see how they would do with one another and they did great, with Ess quickly establishing dominence. Sara is not as social as Ess but she comes and buts my hand with her nose or forehead when she wants pets and she will come to her name when she wants a yogurt treat.

before they got seperated:

Together:












the two follow each other around everywhere until they get bored with that and will run off then come back to one another to give kisses. because thier so young they got along great quickly and now they get angry if i seperate them.


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 14, 2008)

Dalton:




^^he puts up with a lot already!!! i give him snuggles




^^he started getting irritated...wha big eyes yo have!




^^he got run time upstairs while i set up his cage




^^tear in his ear from fighting with another bun..prob during breeding








^^right after he landed from a binky




^^pouting




^^sleepy bunbun
Dalton has a sort of sad story. he is a holland lop, and weighs about 7 lbs last i checked. as some people know i work at petland. well, i was sending home a couple holland lop boys to a woman. after talking to her about her previous rabbits she told me how great and social her first girl had been. she sat on the cough with the cat and loved pets and treats. after she died, the woman got Dalton from a breeder. Dalton was well behaved with the breeder and the woman when he was at the breeder's house, but once home Dalton was anti-social and wanted nothing to do with people. he stayed to one small area in the house. Dalton was a breeder rabbit for the first 8 months, i think she said, of his life. meaning small cage, little socialization. well, it kinda explains a lot about him. she let him free roam her apartment and worried about her new bunnys and him getting along and was talking about how she was going to try and contact the breeder about taking him back. i was stupid...i love lops...i offered to take him and try to get him socialized more and work with him. she even bought me a cage because i had no extra ones. 
she brought him in and showed him to me, and o my gosh...no picture can do him justice. he is BEAUTIFUL. hes not a chinchilla...but like white with light gray tips. maybe that is chinchilla...not sure.
but as i was holding him i put him on his back and he calmed down. the woman started to tear up as she told me i had pet him more in the five minutes i held him than she had in the months she had him. i actually felt really terrible by this statement. i think he was scared and looking for comfort and thats why i was able to handle him.  i dont think its cause of any other reason.
well after getting him home and everything he is terrified to come out of his cage but he is sweet. i was expecting a sort of mean rabbit, which he did nip me (not bite mind) because he wanted out of my lap. he runs sometimes when i walk up to pet him, but if i just walk by and ignore him he is fine. i can even sit by him and he doesnt care. 
i am very happy with him...it makes me sad though he wont play with any toys. 
he did go to petsmart with me and charlee and he picked out a bird toy with a blue bell on the end, plaing with it and a cat toy he liked while i shopped. he even got in the little small pet bed i got him and was very relaxed throughout the whole excursion.


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 14, 2008)

and some pictures of Dalton, Sara, and Ess all out together





^^curious Ess following him around




^^Ess about to jump into HIS cage and eat HIS food....which made him very angry and he jumped in his litter box and stomped his foot.




^^Ess began running toward him then stopped...and Charlee playing in the background




^^makeshift litter box. haha




^^Dalton is actually sleeping here...just with his eyes open 




^^Ess and Sara have much love.





^^and Ess and Sara sleeping in thier litter pan...they stopped using it and going in the other corner. so annoying.







and my previous nethie bun, Pickles. she died of pneumonia and the vet gave her anti-biotics but she never got any better.


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 14, 2008)

after speaking to a vet, a different one than i went to for Pickles...i hated her. she had no idea what she was doing even though she specialized in small animals. i think Pickles died from an overdose...

but he wont fix Ess until he is older...the earliest i could make an appointment was for december. i am kinda bummed about that, but i let Sara run around with Dalton, who is fixed already, and they ignore eachother mostly, but i think it helps her being around another bun. she sticks by Ess's cage mostly when she is out though and grunts when he pick her up now, but doesnt kick. i think she is just showing her annoyance at me for taking her farther from Ess. 





and btw, any idea what breeds they are? Dalton was gotten from a breeder, so i know he is a holland lop. Ess's breeder said he was a nethie when the guy brought him in, and i dont know about Sara. i talked to Ess's breeder and he said she looked like a polish mix. she looks polish/nethie to me...she has sort of the boxie look to her sometimes, but she also has rexie feeling fur.


----------



## Becca (Oct 14, 2008)

Awwrh Super Cute!
:inlove:
______________

Oh and by the way I was just wondering if you want the "RO Blog" section bit on your profile to be shorter copy this but take away the *

[*url=http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=40337&forum_id=6] Beezille's Buns [/url]

Then it will look like this:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=40337&forum_id=6] Beezille's Buns [/url]

__________________
Wait it isn't working - what is going on 
____________________

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=40337&forum_id=6] Beezille's Buns [/url]


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Becca wrote: *


> Awwrh Super Cute!
> :inlove:
> ______________
> 
> ...





lol...thanks. i felt computer stupid for a minute and gave up after i couldnt get it


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 15, 2008)

well today buns and the baby went to work wit me to visit wit my manager. she was teasing me about being like her...now we both have three buns and if/when i move in there will be six! yay!

which suprisingly, for being just a breeder rabbit most of his life, Dalton loves other bunnies. he was licking Ess today so i am thinking about moving them in the same cage...kinda worried he might squish him though. 

should i wait longer though to make sure he isnt bipolar?



will post pictures later...he freaked me out too. he was passed out on his side and looked like a dead bunny. didnt respond to anythin until i petted him then he woke up and stretched then went and sat in his litter box. silly bun.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 17, 2008)

awwwh cute  

how old is Ess and Sara?


Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 18, 2008)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> awwwh cute
> 
> how old is Ess and Sara?
> 
> ...



thanks 



and not really sure...bunnies come into my work anywhere from 6-8 weeks. 

i have had them for about a month now....so i am guessing 13-15 weeks????



i dont know if yo can tell by looks.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 18, 2008)

hmm yeah thats probably about right =]
man looking at yor photos they are very spoiled bunny with all those toys 
I cant wait for more photos and more Ess, Sara and Dalton blogs 

Prisca inkbouce:


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 19, 2008)

haha...very spoiled. 

i am in the process of moving right now and in my room i will have hard wood floors, so they will have more free roaming time after potty trained. Dalton prob will all he wants cause he was before, but the babies need to learn.

also the woman who gave me Dalton called and we talked. she is really happy he is doin so well and is glad he is happier with the little bunnys and getting more social wit me. he bumps my leg now before runnin away 

also she told me about a vet in shawnee so i will see if she will fix Ess for me so he can go back wit Sara. he is currently in wit Dalton...i know most people prob wont like that but thier great right now and im tryin to get him fixed ASAP. 



also...there will be 6 buns in the house after i move in! 

Bunbun the lionhead (who is beautiful but being rehomed possibly to the neighbors)

Yoshi the lionlop (he is Bunbuns baby  )

and Joey who is a minirex mix and HUGE



will get pictures of the whole gang on tuesday when i move in...





o and i fell in love wit a bunny at my work. it looks likea netherland dwarf, smaller ears than mine, and boxier body. but he has like curly brown fur. he is my buffalo  but i cant have more  i am sad.


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 20, 2008)

lol i see thats why my mum says not to work at the pet shop when im oldr hahaha but i will either volunter at the spca or work at the petshop when im older (3 years from now lol) =] before going to university (7years from now lol) hmm.. 

oh my those bunners are VERY VERY VERY lucky lol.

by the way if i may ask why do you keep collars on them? i have read other threads and other members says that bunnies shoud'nt wear collars "daily" as it can be quite dangerous e.g sckartching their neck etc and having their feet stuck then panicking etc etc. 


moving house with 6 bunnies?!?! wow i appluad you :biggrin2:

Ess, sara and dalton is on my bunny napping list -mahahahaha-


=]


Prisca inkbouce::


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 27, 2008)

eh they dont wear collars anymore but they did at my parents house when roaming the three floors so i could find them before a cat did



at night and when i am home they have free roam of my room, sometimes Ess will venture into the hallway but runs back into my room if he sees anyone comin  

at night Ess has takin up the habit of jumpin up into my bed and sleepin at the end between my legs. lol...its cute. 

litter box training is kinda suckin...they go in thier cage for thier most part in thier litter box but when running around they pee in the cat litter box then poop in front of thier cage all the time. silly bunnys...

we also brought a rotti home friday and he is doin great. he is fine wit the bigger rabbits but with Ess and Sara he tries to nicely eat them...very nicely and gentle like.  his name is Choko, like from the movie Domionoe. 

will post pictures when i get time


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 28, 2008)

oooh kewl new bunny!!

hehe ess gotta be careful that you dont squish him, since he's so tiny lol.


Toula and Lou suddenly forgot how to use their litter box they only go 47% of the time now  :X back to basic =[

well looking forward to reading more of your posts =]


Prisca Lorenza inkbouce:


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 28, 2008)

*MyLOVEABLES!! wrote: *


> oooh kewl new bunny!!
> 
> hehe ess gotta be careful that you dont squish him, since he's so tiny lol.
> 
> ...



thanks 

are they fixed? i hear its easier when thier fixed to train them?

and i dont move around when i sleep cause most nights i sleep wit my daughter in bed cause i get to lazy to put her back in the crib...and she sleeps better next to me


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 28, 2008)

so we got a rotti who does pretty well with the bunnys..i showed him Ess cause he is the only one who will put up with anythin and not flip out...Choko, the rotti, grapped his fur carefully and dragged him closer. lol..he was tryin to nicely eat him. so we tried wit Dalton, who kicked him in the face. well try wit Joey later who is huge and wont put up wit anything



pictures soon i promise!


----------



## Jess_sully (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm very sorry to hear about Pickles  But I'm glad these ADORABLE new bunnies are lighting up your life.
:inlove: They're simply beautiful!
Makes me want to get a little teeny bunny too!


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 29, 2008)

wait who's joey?!

lol


and no my two girls arent nuetured I just cannot afford it atm sinc my parents and my sisters and i are going on holiday soon and the bunnies are getting along well so far so yeah if things go wrogn then yeah we will.

Prisca Link:


----------



## fuzz16 (Nov 13, 2008)

i kinda fell off the face of the planet for a minute....have no internet at my house right now so i visited my parents so i could get on...still havnt gotten pictures of my roomie's buns.

right now our hours got bumped up. she is working 70-80 a week and i am at about 50 plus being a mom. ive felt kinda guilty not bein able to spend more time with the buns or even our new puppy. they get to run around more though. i just close my door and they have free roam during the day.

they have completely forgotten what a litter box is for! its so aggravating! they were doing so well now they just wont even use it, not eveninside thier cage. 

i almost brought home a black female lionhead with a white spot on her forhead the other day...and still thinking about it. :/ Sara has an attitude and its like dealing with a teenager. she is soo....girly. so i dont know if i want another girl...plus all of our lionheads always seem very skittish and afraid at my work. i dont know why...but its always them they freak out the most. 

hmm...so then also my roomies buns are living in the garage and as its getting colder weve been talking about setting up something in the corner of the basement. again...they still wouldnt get as much attention as they need but they would have space to run. we work to much...its sad.

Dalton is to the point where he willo let me pet him for a moment and if i walk by he wont run anymore...he is very attached to Ess as well.i hope it doesnt change







i need to get pictures...but just so many other things need to be done. like sleep...haha.


----------



## polly (Nov 18, 2008)

Your bunnies are gorgeous :biggrin2:love the pictures esp of teh 2 in the litter box chilling out :biggrin2:


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 11, 2009)

ok, well this blog kinda died out a long time ago after i moved in with my friend, whose bunnys i never got pictures of.
in the end i was pretty mad and moved out cause what happened. she tried to give away two of her bunnies, a lionhead with no top teeth, and a lionlop. didnt work out they came back to her. after she got a bf she started neglecting all the animals. i fed the dogs, the cat, the rabbits. i was busy working a lot though and she told me she fed them already when i asked her to, but the lionhead died first. i was maddest about the lionlop. i had fed him but it hadnt been enough for when i wasnt there. i went out to get the lionlop so he could run around in my room with my bunnys. he was SKIN and BONE and his fur had started fallin out too. it was sad cause he was such a sweet bunny, very timid and shy but more time he spent with me the more he warmed up. 

of course, joey lived between the garage and backyard and he lived off what he found. so i moved out and now joey is kept in a small cage last time i was there in the garage. sadly no matter what i say would mean anything to her. she is tobusy with her jobs and bf to seem to care about her rabbit.


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 11, 2009)

Joey






Joey and BunBun





Joey, BunBun, Yoshi





Joey and me





young Yoshi


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Apr 12, 2009)

YAY FOR UPDATES!!

Great pics


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 12, 2009)

Well if things go right then I'll be getting two new bunnys at the end of the month. 1/4 new zealand and 3/4 flemish giant brothers on the 26thafter they turn 6 weeks. they are chesnut/black agouti. i go look at them sometime this week, looking forward to seeing her french lops too 

not sure which bun this is out of the four, but she said they all look like this. they were three weeks old in this










then again, if i can find the money, ill be getting one of the flemish mixes and then be shipping an fawn english lop buck in from cali...thats if i can come up with the 400 though. its not looking so good at the moment




o and name ideas for the boys thats ive been bouncing around...
Fallow
Dr Evil Foster (my roomies gf wants to name one that...or Thumper)
Dante


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 12, 2009)

On another note, Ess and Sara are a year old. I got Ess a week before Easter and Sara a week after. so ill give them an early march birthday....
Dalton is almost two years old...i beleive in december.

All three have been bonded happily for almost a year. Took in a rabbit awhile back, Caramel, who was only with me for maybe a month before her head started tilting and she died. it was sad...dalton was closest to her and sat over her body and bit me when i went to take her out. the first time he was ever aggressive. 

Moved into an apartment and though Ess and Dalton are litter trained, Sara is having issues. and she has gotten mean toward a female chinchilla i got a few weeks ago too. ill try to remember to get pictures of the chinchillas too.

Ess has lost all his baby fluff and is a grown up boy. he is the most loving, but doesnt like being pet, but will tolerate being held. he goes driving with me and just lays down in my lap or in the passenger seat.


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 13, 2009)

So i am really upset right now with a vet who nuetered Ess in Janurary...which i dont know why but his "parts" didnt drop until then. i paid a little over 200$ to have him fixed and last night he was humping Sara, who i didnt think to get spayed because vets rarely do it and both the boys were fixed. 
Well, i thought it was a dominence thing at first until i flipped Ess over and his "parts" could be seena little bit, like they were dropping again. i dont know how a vet could mess up something like this and i will be super mad if Sara ends up pregnant...of course the vet tells me he will do it again but i think ill find someone else. meantime...Sara and Dalton are free roaming while Ess stays in the cage.
ive never head of this happeneing...maybe with female dogs but never males. so im pretty mad right now and felt like i wasted a lot of money. and hopefully i dont get babies.


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 15, 2009)

so i went and saw my two little baby boys yesterday, and they are a lot smaller than i expected  thier a little over 4 weeks old right now and the one boy i held was a bit skittish. she says she handles them often, but im sure they'll need work still.
i pick them up maybe sunday, im debating...they'll only be 5 weeks old and she already pulled them from the mom, to young in my opinion...she also had her large rabbits on wire...she wonders why her flemish buck keeps getting sore hocks. :sigh:
also saw her french lops, which she had one boy, he was BEAUTIFUL! my friend fell in love with the girl she had running around in a playpen, though. she was as big as my daughter, lol. 

i also made a list of things i needed to get ready for the two bunnies:
2-3 litter boxes (one for living room, my room, roomates room), a big water dish, a food dish, a kennel big enough to house both full grown, some toys (cat toys!)

then im out almost of hay and food...found Dalton in the closet this morning in the food bag. LOL. he is such a fatty....





So Sara has always been on the...not mean, but...angry? lol. she is very independent, doesnt like being touched or held and likes me only wheni have food. she has been free roaming and getting spoiled a lot. slept in my closet last night, guess it was comfy in there. well anyways, i walk out to the kitchen this morning at like 4 in the morning to make a bottle, and she follows me out, follows me back in. i didnt really think anything of it, just figured she was curious. then i go to the living room to let the dog out of his kennel and she runs out from the dining room (where the rabbits and chis are) and nudges my foot then runs off. she is still grunting at me and hasnt charged again, but she seems...nicer?

then Ess was happy to see me, came and greeted me. and Dalton stole my banana...


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 15, 2009)

o and found this website... http://www.mybunnies.com/bonding.htm
so hopefully i can bond all 5 of mine too  which is one thing i was worried about


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 16, 2009)

k so pictures of the buns, plus the chins.

Dalton...hes always so calm. when out he just finds a wall and plops down and goes to sleep. eat and sleep...hes such a boy!













Sara...she has calmed down a lot last few days. actually lets m epick her up now and took her to petsmart with me yesterday and she fell asleep in my arms 









Ess...my lovebug




old picture os Ess when he was following me around the house...he isnt so attached anymore, this is when he started lightning up...he used to be the color of his ears and nose, but he got a lot lighter on his body











Chrysanthemum...aka Chrissy





















ChiChi...we were thinking about names and nothing but chi chi ever stuck. heres this boy. hes a rescue. Chrissy was froma breeder, i fell in love with her picture on craigslist.










Chrissy is a bit bigger than Chi Chi but also about 6 months older.













and this is my monkey  Charlee. she is nine months old as of yesterday. growing up SOOOO fast


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 16, 2009)

Went and got a kennel yesterday for the new buns, i hope itll be big enough for them, if not...then dang. getting ready for the boys. picking them up sunday or monday...but going to southern MO and camping with a friend all weekend, so dont know if were picking the boys up on the way back or not. im excited. still need to go get some food, though

got another cage for Sara so she doesnt run around everywhere but i set it up at my parents (needed the tools) and found out it wouldnt fit in my car.
she went to petsmart and target with us (had to be in the baby bag in target and she slept the whole time there. she got a lot of love...which isnt normal for her cause she kicks and grunts and scares people.she nipped a couple times then was fine.



been talking to my roomie about a bunny at a shelter in KCMO named Brumby. i had been looking at him about 2 months ago before i started looking for english lops/flemish giants. 
this is from his foster mom. dont know if i can get him now that im geting these 2 boys, but i want to go see him and take dalton with me....i must be insane with 5 rabbits in the apartment, a dog, a cat, a baby, and 2 chins...and wanting another big bunny  they make me happy though, being a single mom thier kinda my getaway hobby that i can do for me.


Hello Brenda,Iâm sorry for my delayed response to your inquiry about Brumby. My only computer access is at my work and it has been a busy week so far.

I foster Brumby who was rescued from the Lee Summit Shelter in line to be euthanized. We had him neutered on Feb 19th. It will take him awhile to lose the mating drive but he is slowly coming around. He constantly spayed me whenever I got near him and he would attach himself to my leg when I was in his pen to feed or clean. He is a very active, high-energy boy. I know we have him as a French Lop on our website, but he doesnât really have the French Lop head or body. He definitely is a mix breed; I believe a mix of a Lop and maybe a New Zealand Black. The vet thought he was between 1 and 2 years of age. He weights 7.9 lbs. He has only one ear that is down like a Lop, the other sticks straight up in the air. He is an obvious mix, a real Brumby!! As I said, he is settling down somewhat to where his personality can come through. He likes to be petted on the ground and will tolerate being picked up for a short period of time. He does not get along too well with any of my other bunnies just now; he is pretty aggressive still, but I believe that will change somewhat in another 3 months or so. (You had mentioned that you had other bunnies at home.) His litter habits are pretty good since he has quit spraying. He is very curious and wants to investigate everything!!! He eats well and likes his Timothy hay, Pellets, salad greens, parsley, cilantro, carrot, broccoli and kale. He also likes a tiny bit of apple, banana, grape, blue berry or cranberry as a special treat once in awhile. He has a lot of character and will stretch as high as he can for a kiss on his nose. 

sent me this one today, cause i inquired about if she still had him and how he had been doing since being fixed

He is still in my foster care and has not been adopted as yet. He looks more like a New Zealand Black then he does French Lop. He has the long body and head of the New Zealand and less like a Lop. I donât believe we have him represented correctly on our web site. 


He is less driven by the mating instinct now and is focused on exploring, running and testing his boundaries. He is a master of escape and I have had to devise a new system to keep him in his 4â high pen when I am not home! He doesnât like going back in his pen when play time is up. I came home one afternoon and he greeted me at the bottom of the steps; he had been chasing the cat!!! 

Several people have been interested in him as a possible bond for their single female bunny but none have been the easy âlove at first sightâ yet. He gets very excited around other bunnies. He is bigger then some of the bunnies that were looking for a mate and his over zealous attitude could erupt into a spat if not closely watched. I still think that he will continue to calm more in another month.



He loves attention and likes to be petted. His litter box habits are good. He is a good eater and I imagine he will put on a bit more weight.

He is a sweet boy.


so i still have yet to see pictures of him, but she is going to try and get me some. Brumby would be my first official rescue bunny from an adotpion group.


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 22, 2009)

well, spent the weekend down in southern, MO. my buns were excited to see me when i got home. mainly cause they got treats  
picked up the new boys yesterday. the bigger one i named Fallow and im waiting for my roomie to name to smaller one. Fallow is a bit shy, not very outgoing, but once you have him he loves being scratched on his nose. 
the no named baby, he is a bit smaller, very outgoing. nudges me for more scratches and even ignores the cat and dog when they get in his face.
thier surprisingly easy to tell apart. Fallow has a small rip on the tip of his right ear, and has a mainly black belly with black face, while his brother is smaller, and has little black and the agouti on his face. 
will get pictures.

still need to talk to my roomie about Brumby. i need to go see him then after we see what my roomie says. he is a beautiful boy. ill post pictures they sent me


----------



## fuzz16 (Apr 22, 2009)

so...my roomie said yes to Brumby, now i just have to decide if i have time for another bunny. right now, with no job i say yes. money-wise, yes. space is my main issue. its a 2 bedroom apartment and the chins and the trio are in thedining room, while the new boys are in the living room next to the dogs kennel. 

anyways, i have time to think about it. the next adoption event isnt until may 9th. but here are some pictures. hes a lovely boy


----------



## fuzz16 (May 13, 2009)

decided not to get Brumby.
im fighting off Staph again and just isnt ideal right now, meaning Sara might also be pregnant. joy.


----------



## fuzz16 (May 19, 2009)

kk...sooo...Dalton has turned into a house bunny. he was before i got him for almost a year, no cage at all. he is now running around my room and slept in the closet last night. he gets along great with the boys also so i can let them out in my room too. the boys are working on litter training and doing very good. still poop outside the litter box, but always pee in it. and they are very personable...as long as you have cheerios. 




My daughter had been trying to catch Dalton all morning  he tolerates her more than anyone else.


----------



## fuzz16 (May 19, 2009)

Dalton doing what he does best, laze about

BOYS 
at almost six weeks

Blake













Fallow





9.5 weeks old




Fallow on top, Blake, and Dalton





Blake, Dalton, and Fallow









Dalton's butt





Fallow





Fallow again





Blake to the left, Dalton, then Fallow


----------



## fuzz16 (May 19, 2009)

boys begging

















them compared to my 12lbs. cat





Boys destroying my roomies notebook


----------



## fuzz16 (May 19, 2009)

the rabbits got changed onto purinca rabbit chow, it goes a lot farther than other brands, and at the feed store better priced. 

the two boys, Blake and Fallow, are doing amazing. i got them, had them for a week, gone for two weeks, and came back they didnt know me. understandable. they love my roomie though, which is good cause the dog and cat hate him. but last night they ran around all afternoon and night and did very well, minus a couple carpet digging incidents. and Fallow crawled into my lap a couple times. 
Charlee chases them and it freaks them out, but Dalton is slow and so lets her pull on him a bit.


----------



## fuzz16 (May 19, 2009)

and cute picture of Sara





dont know if shes prego or not..shes not getting any bigger but who knows.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 10, 2009)

aquired a kitten, who we have named Martini. she was a sorta rescue from a hoarding house with three litters who were slowly dying off. we got her at 4-5 weeks old last week. she has distemper but the form is treatable. last night found her cuddled up next to my dog, ty. it was super cute. her being so small and him being so big. 

also dog watching a friends dog-pitbull boxer, great little dog. shes about 11 months old and her and my dog play constantly.

had the boys out last night and they got a lot of attention. Fallow cuddled on the couch with me on his back, kept nudging me for cheerios. hes insane about them. blake is more outgoing but is a lot more independent than his brother. Dalton is house bunny now, tends to stay in the closet but the kitten will go in and play with him, and he tolreates it quit well.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 13, 2009)

It never bothers me that no one pays attention to this...but it sorta does today.

RIP Dalton.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=47533&forum_id=27


----------



## Malexis (Jun 13, 2009)

Im sorry  I've read your blogs a few times actually, just as i do others but i never post on them.. Are your two boys flemish? They look like it.

Im really sorry about Dalton, Binky Free Dalton


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 13, 2009)

You have such Beautiful Bunnies.

I'd love to see more pictures of them.

Susan


----------



## Pipp (Jun 14, 2009)

Just read your last few Blog posts yesterday, I'm stunned that today Dalton is gone. 

What happened? 

So sorry... :cry2


sas :cry1:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 14, 2009)

boys are 13 weeks old today...its insane how big they are already.

This morning I had a PB&J while I let the boys run around for a bit, Martini played with them and Blake doesnt like her but Fallow will sometimes play with her, ignoring her the rest of the time. Blake kept taking my jelly off my sandwhich though, it was cute. 

Blake looking for more jelly






Fallow





Martini sleeps and plays with the bunnies, she's the flash.









Blake is skinnier and has the NZ look to him while Fallow has a pudgy fat head and body


































Fallow


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Just read your last few Blog posts yesterday, I'm stunned that today Dalton is gone.
> 
> What happened?
> 
> ...







Dalton was mauled and killed by Maddy, a pitbull boxer mix I was dog sitting. owner doesnt want her back cause he thinks shes a killer now.

I know its just the terrier instinct and i dont know how she got to him...but she cant stay with me now cause my other rabbits and the kitten.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 14, 2009)

i broke down to my dad about Dalton earlier. he showed me a broken chesnut french lop and a chesnut lop, said we could go pick one up right now, hed pay for em and everything...i cried harder. i decided-and promised the other rabbits and roommates-that another rabbit wouldnt come home until all boys were fixed and litter trained.

stupid me stopped by the pet store where i used to work and they have holland lop and mini lop babies...i was so tempted. i know i cant right now. and if i got another, it would be Brumby, the rabbit in the shelter...who i still go back and look at just to see if hes there..


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 14, 2009)

:nerves1That is horrible. Where is the dog now?


----------



## peppa and georgie (Jun 14, 2009)

Oh god that made me want to cry and i am new here and only just finding these blogs, so only just read about dalton, that must have been so terrible. I really feel for you. Poor poor Dalton xxx


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 14, 2009)

ya...Maddy is now with a friend. it was hard to see her go, i got really attached to her. 
when i was driving away she was pulling at the leash whinning and barking and when i got home my dog ty was walking around whining and lookinjg for her. hes better now but dont know about her yet.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Jun 15, 2009)

Oh that sounds so hard really painfull on every level xx


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 19, 2009)

Updates:

Sara had three babies Wednesday night June 17.2009....one looks REW((the deformed baby who will be named Tanner im pretty sure. still deciding whether its best to put him/her down or keep him/her myself)) one looks lilac, and the other otter according to a breeder...still young to tell though. Sara's loving being a mom, i think. shes playing with her toys all the time and binkies aroundt he closet when she gets some time out. seen her feeding the babies once, so im happy  shes being a good mom, opposite of what i originally thought.

Ess is annoyed and fidgety, he scratches at his cage and pouts a lot. i think he misses Sara a bit. 

The boys, Fallow and Blake, are getting big. they run around on the patio in the evening once its cool and Fallow plays with Martini a lot, Blake hates her though. They love cheerios and will nip at your legs for them. They get pouty and loudly kick and throw toys around the cage when they go in for the night. I just dont trust them out all night.

Mimzy figured out she can slip through the wire kennel slits. she runs straight to the boys and hangs out there with them.i think she likes teasing them. thinking about bonding her with the boys once everyones been fixed.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 22, 2009)

figured id fill in birthdays and gotcha days for everyone, not just my bunnies either 

*Smokey*-cat
birthday: july 7th, 2001
gothca day: july 8th, 2001
bottle raised when mother abandoned her and 3 siblings, takin one kit with her. one doa, two died within a week.

*Ty*-dog
birthday: august 1, 2008
gotcha day: feburary 20, 2009
sweet pound puppy, very odd looking boy. went in and fell in love with the looks of a lab husky mix...walked out with this butthead who i originally thought was ugly and didnt know what it even was. 

*Ess*
birthday: unknown
gotcha day: september 29, 2008 (bout 5 weeks)
Ess was originally Sara but after getting Sara I realized Ess was a boy, ugh. Ess i fell in love with while working at the pet store...brought him home before we opened the next day. 

*Sara*
birthday: unknown
gothca day: october 5, 2008 (bout six weeks)
Got as a friend for Ess...and cause i knew she wouldnt sell. sadly, most rews stayed there for a couple months.

*The boys: Fallow and Blake*
birthday: march 15, 2009
gotcha day: april 21, 2009
I loved my dwarves but i wanted to know the feeling of having a giant. the way people talked about them just enticed me more, so when i found out about these two, 3/4 flemish-dad being fawn- 1/4 new zealand, i couldnt pass it up.  and i knew i wanted boys, took me awhile but now i can tell them apart very easily

*Mimzy*
birthday: may 9, 2009
gotcha day: june 15, 2009
After Dalton died my dad showed me this lop baby and I didnt really think anything of it until he gave me the money to get here. I originally had wanted a french lop before a flemish giant but couldnt find any, so this baby i just couldnt turn up. my first pure bred-(partial) pedigreed animal ever!

*Martini*-kitten
birthday: may 10, 2009
gothca day: may 29, 2009
Sister dropped off this baby she took from her friends house. three litters of kittens were dying off from lack of care and neglect. we took her in. shes had URI already, plus needed multiple flea treatments, and also on medicine for an eye infection.

*Charlee "Bear" Ann*-baby
birthday: july 14, 2008
my red headed daughter who will be a year old soon  getting better with the bunnies and will give the dog and martini hugs and kisses....she bites the dogs face to. i dont get it.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sara's babys were born wed night, june 17th. lost the litter june 20th. two babys put down for deformities, one she killed.

The boys ran around yesterday almost all day, evading Charlee as much as they could...and martini who has an unhealthy obsession with thier ears. Fallow did a bunny flop and laid on his side looking dead, every now and then you could see a tongue stick out, lol. martini would take that chance when he wasnt watching to attack. they did good cept in the baby room(which is actually the dining room where all her toys are kept) they kept pooping in the corner. no biggie though  

Ess got to run around to for a bit outside once it cooled down. he doesnt enjoy the freedom as much as the boys and mimzy, he just sits in the litter box and doesnt know what to do.

Fallow, while they ran around last night, jumped on the couch and laid down next to me for a minute. hes such a lover, Blake is a lot more skittish, until you offer cheerios.

Figuring out how im going to pay bills, my job sucks and its hard to work so much when i dont have daycare yet and no one to watch charlee most the time...sucks being a single mom, then again i like it.

Charlee's walking a lot more  she's getting big to. her birthday is in 22 days!!!1

edit: forgot about Mimzy!

Mimzy continues to come out of her cage whenever she likes and come steal food. she tried some mint chocolate ice cream yesterday and milk over it. it was super good...made me mad when she jumped in the dish still half full. she was sticky and gross but Ty got to eat the rest, he liked that.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 24, 2009)

Some pictures of Mimzy. shes getting bigger.she got out last night and figured out how to get onto my bed. she slept at the foot of my bed last night...left lots of poop pellets. lol.

Her cage:




Charlee kissing Mimzy:




Mimzy passed out, she had some of Charlee's dinner:












Mimzys favorite spot on the couch:




clean bunny:


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 24, 2009)

The boys:

Blake laying in the sun with Charlee:




Blake(?) being attacked by Martini-he hates her-:




Fallow after stealing the carrot:




Boys playing:




Boys wanting the carrot:





Charlee feeding the boys the Ty:








ty got a carrot too
















they tried stealing it


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 24, 2009)

Sara's been acting funny...havnt messed with her a lot. she got to run around a bit outside once it cooled down but she charged at everyone who went out, kept lunging and attacking me. i know shes not prego, hasnt been with anyone...kinda worried. shes eating and drinking fine thoug. just super aggressive. drawn blood a couple times on me.

Ess i introduced to the boys, but i am gonna wait for sure now till hes fixed, i love my little dwarf but dont think i can ever go back to the dwarf breeds after the boys.  thier great and awesome. 

found someone to do nueters for 75$ and spay for 90$. its a low cost plus smaller vet clinic. ill take all three boys in at the same time once i have the money, Blake gets sort of aggressive towards Fallow when Sara or Mimzy is around them...or even if i give more attention to one the other gets jealous. thier silly.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 7, 2009)

So i woke up this morning to ess laying down next to me all passed out on his side. i was really confused at first but i figured he got out of his cage last night...which yes i keep him in a cage that he can escape from if he tries. lol. he used to be a bed bunny and sleep at the food of my bed, but never by my head. it was cute  made my morning. and then somehow martini was stuck in his cage....it was funny though


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 8, 2009)

[align=center]_*The ten noble pet truths.*
_[/align]
[align=center]
[/align]
[align=center]_*1.* My life is likely to last 10-15 years. Any separation from you is likely to be painful. _
[/align]
[align=center]_*2.* Give me time to understand what you want of me
[/align]_
[align=center]_*3.* Place your trust in me. It is crucial for my well-being.
[/align]_
[align=center]_*4.* Don't be angry with me for long and don't lock me up as Punishment. You have your work, your friends, your __Entertainment, but I have only you.
[/align]_
[align=center]_*5.* Talk to me. Even if I don't understand your words, I do understand your voice when speaking to me.
[/align]_
[align=center]_*6.* Be aware that however you treat me, I will never forget it.
[/align]_
[align=center]_*7.* Before you hit me, before you strike me, remember that I could hurt you, and yet, I choose not to bite you.
[/align]_
[align=center]_*8.* Before you scold me for being lazy or uncooperative, ask yourself if something might be bothering me. Perhaps I'm not getting the right food, I might have been in the sun too long, or my heart might be getting old or weak.
[/align]_
[align=center]_*9.* Please take care of me when I grow old. You too, will grow old.
[/align]_
[align=center]_*10.* On the ultimate difficult journey, go with me.Please. Never say you can't bear to watch. Don't make me face this alone. Everything is easier for me if you are there, because I love you so. _[/align]


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 8, 2009)

Talked to a vet, now waiting for the boy's balls to drop so they can get fixed. getting more and more worried as it gets closer.

Ess is free roaming in my room right now until i figure out how he gets outta his cage, does good with litterbox training so i dont mind him running around. 

my dog got locked in my room last night so he got into my crash can and chewed up a diaper in my bed...i slept on the couch last night...doin laundury now and my dog is gross. ugh...puppies. hes almost a year so will grow out of it soon.

smokey-my cat-slept next to me last night with martini-the kitten-sleeping at my feet. smokey snores...it was annoying. martini just randomly got up and started attacking me or smokey. shes weird...

got in a wreck yesterday...yay. slight damage but insurance should cover it..its a new car  went to a photoshoot last night, it was...different. my friend was a pinup girl and they didnt have time to get pictures of me and my make up done so going another time maybe. 

mimzy is getting bigger  to big to fit through the kennel bars so she doesnt escape in the night anymore.

Sara has been acting a bit strange...to happy...or to weak to be mean. not sure. shes not eating as much as before but been giving her cooked carrots when i make them for the baby and she eats them up. 

super tired from work...stressed out....why is daycare so expensive!?! its 285 a WEEK!! for my daughter to go...i get maybe 150$ a week. explain why this doesnt seem right to anyone. lol...dumb country


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 16, 2009)

Rabbits are good. LIfe is getting really rough. My daughter turned one tuesday 

The boys are getting big. Blake is at 8lbs. and follows me around for everything. He came and sat next to me on the couch and was on the edge. he fell off, dont know how, and just laid on the ground looking at me. i told him cheerio and he jumped up and laid on my lap and took a cheerio from me  Fallow is about 10lbs. my money i was saing up to nueter them had to go to rent...so gah. still not old enough so i have a bit more time. 




Blake found out i was eating ice cream and spilt the dish on himself




Fallow looking for cheerios


Mimzy is good, getting big. we let her free roam when were making dinner and cleaning up and she goes and lays in front of the trash can and watches us...its cute though when she scurries to beat the kitten to food that falls to the floor. shes a junk food baby












my sister's puppys legs in the background. she does good with the bunnys too  she didnt like sharing the water though

Ess was free roaming-due to me not being able to figure out how he kept getting out, turns out he was pulling a side in and slipping under it.- till he tore up all the carpet and decided to sleep in the pile he made of it. now he pouts at night, chewing on the wire. so annoying





Sara is getting fatter now and more spunky again, getting more social and the plan is to get her fixed and Ess and rebond them, then bond Mimzy! if it doesnt work out Mimzy will go with the boys 


job sucks. i dont make enough for rent. my roomie moved out cause we had a disagreement about something and flipped out on me for nothing. took the silerware, dishes, pots/pans, trash can...ya a lot. so had to go buy more. now im broke and thankfully the buns just got a bag of hay and pellets but the dog has a few days worth of food....dont know what ill do yet.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 19, 2009)

So been working over time. this is my only day off today until not this coming sunday but the sunday after. not looking forward to it. im exhausted...but loosing weight from working out and lack of being able to pig out cause theres no food.

sadly rabbits havnt gotten much attention. the boys i let run around on the patio once it cools down until i go to bed and the other three trade off running around. Mimzy chills out whever i am mostly though. she lays in front of the toilet sometimes when i take a shower to. she seems really curios about the boys and i cant wait until thier nuetered to introduce her to them 

well couple days ago while i had the boys playing Blake caught his lip in the baby gate. god knows how he did it. so his bottom lip has a rip in it, but it didnt bleed that much suprisingly and been putting anti-biotic cream on it and hes been doing fine with it. 

im getting ready to seperate the boys til i can get them fixed so that problems dont arise with fighting. 

Ess tore up a corner of carpet bad...i may have to move into a smaller place. meaning ill have to pay for the carpet. hopefully it wont cost insane amounts  more money and bills than i have money for. lifes rough, gotta start getting better sometime though right!


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 22, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


>


I'm in love with her! I have a soft spot for frenchies  it makes me think of when my girl was a little fluffy ball. Mimzy is so adorable, as well as all your other buns.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Shainabee wrote: *


> *fuzz16 *I'm in love with her! I have a soft spot for frenchies  it makes me think of when my girl was a little fluffy ball. Mimzy is so adorable, as well as all your other buns.


thank you  she is a huge sweetheart to. i love lops and will always have fun


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 22, 2009)

i think i have a problem. i havnt eaten since thursday. ive lost 15lbs. my staph is hitting me full force and its painful. im depressed cause a stupid boy, i miss my best friend whose in rehab who i love dearly. im trying so hard not to cry though, biting my tongue or lip or whatever just so i dont cry in front of anyone. im so exhausted from overtime shifts i cant walk straight and i dont think i have the energy to cry anyways. ive had a fever and i cant think or do anything right anymore. drinking water makes me feel sick so now im dehydrated cause i gave up on forcing myself to drink....im sleep deprived. and just...depressed. lol. 

sorry...i just needed to tell someone. or write it down. get it out.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 24, 2009)

blacked out last night and fell and my head hit the tile in the kitchen...i called my neighbor and he came over and sat with me so i could stay up and make sure i didnt have a concusion. blah. i had a knot the size of a golf ball on my brow and my right eye's sight is kinda fuzzy on the edge and its all bruised. but not bad thankfully so my work wont freak out. but a horrible headache that tylonol wont cure and neither will a cool rag...ill just have to deal

Mimzy is getting really big! whenever i get home she binkies in her cage and i let her out and she just follows me around till she gets more food. shes getting kinda overweight

the boys need to be fixed...ugh. i get paid today!!!


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jul 24, 2009)

Aww...I love your buns. How cute. I went crazy looking at their pictures. Anyway ... binky free to you buddy Pickles.  Love your blog.


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jul 24, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> blacked out last night and fell and my head hit the tile in the kitchen...i called my neighbor and he came over and sat with me so i could stay up and make sure i didnt have a concusion. blah. i had a knot the size of a golf ball on my brow and my right eye's sight is kinda fuzzy on the edge and its all bruised. but not bad thankfully so my work wont freak out. but a horrible headache that tylonol wont cure and neither will a cool rag...ill just have to deal
> 
> Mimzy is getting really big! whenever i get home she binkies in her cage and i let her out and she just follows me around till she gets more food. shes getting kinda overweight
> 
> the boys need to be fixed...ugh. i get paid today!!!


Ohhh ... sounds horrible. I hope you are better already.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 25, 2009)

cant afford ER so i dealt. my ex called and kept me awake, or tried. but i dont really remember what happened that night. side of my face is bruised and swollon along with my eye. still have a headache...i think my friend is making me go to the er sunday if its still bad.


but anyways. worked 9a-10p yesterday. working 12p-10p today. i let the boys on the patio and sara in the bathroom and ess in my room with a baby gate to the bathroom. sara and ess laid next to eachother most the time. Mimzy got roam of the living room...and followed me and helped clean. sorta. she found out how fun newspaper can be.  promised eeryone theyd get more time out when i got home for a couple hours till i go to sleep.


but got lots of picutres!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 25, 2009)

*sha10ly88 wrote: *


> *fuzz16 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > blacked out last night and fell and my head hit the tile in the kitchen...i called my neighbor and he came over and sat with me so i could stay up and make sure i didnt have a concusion. blah. i had a knot the size of a golf ball on my brow and my right eye's sight is kinda fuzzy on the edge and its all bruised. but not bad thankfully so my work wont freak out. but a horrible headache that tylonol wont cure and neither will a cool rag...ill just have to deal
> ...


kinda...still in pain. but ill deal  thanks


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Mimzy*





Mimzy and Ty





I got a tongue picture from her!!





Galloping over stuff 





she fell asleep in my lap when we took a cleaning break 





Trying to get into my lap but failing lol





Ty's not allowed in the kitchen so when I told him no Mimzy and Ty just sat there looking at me like I was crazy





ACTION PIC!





In her tunnel 





she didnt wanna go into her cage to eat so she reached in





She passed out behind the Jack Daniels poster...I got bunny butt. i love the spot on her tail


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 25, 2009)

*Boys-Blake & Fallow*

*Chillin*

































Blake on Fallows head 


*Buns in action!!*

















































*Boys sleeping*





















Blake stepping over Fallow


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 25, 2009)

k some other pics...just cause





me and my baby boy, Ty!





me before...uhh black eye and broken face!! i do look kinda zombiesh....





Happy Ty, he got peanut butter in his bone and a carrot-he stole it from Mimzy





This is the look he gives me when I tell him were going to do something...that he doesnt wanna do. like take a bath!! its his apprehensive look. lol





Ty and Daisy playing





Daisy





Came home to this...lol. Ty and Martini





Mimzy drinking, Martini about to, Daisy and Ty getting in trouble for being in the kitcchen


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 26, 2009)

I was cracking up when I was scrolling through the photos of your boys action shots!

You sure do have a housefull! haha - the very last photo of everyone in the kitchen is probably my favorite


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Shainabee wrote: *


> I was cracking up when I was scrolling through the photos of your boys action shots!
> 
> You sure do have a housefull! haha - the very last photo of everyone in the kitchen is probably my favorite



thanks lol

it was all pretty amusing to watch  made my day a bit better. 

and i actually have a picture of the dog, kitten, the boys, and mimzy drinking out of the same bowl, but its on my friends phone. lol...it was super cute


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 26, 2009)

Mimzy just hops around without a care, it seems haha! there is so much action going on around her and she's just like "oh, let me just keep sipping on my water"


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 26, 2009)

Great pictures.

You have such a lovey Pet family, a little bit of everything.

I look forward to seeing more pictures of all of them,.

Susan


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 26, 2009)

LOL i think if she could Mimzy would live off water...she lives by the water dish and is always drinking. then of course she gets super jealous when the kitten or dog drinks out of her dish and she has to run over and drink more...i think shes gonna be fat...hopefully not though


and thanks Susan  my pet family is the only one i really have anymore.


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 26, 2009)

Haha it's okay, my little boy Clyde is around her size/age it looks like and he is a heffer!

That is such a big water bowl for her she could go swimming in it! haha
She's such a doll :hearts



How are Sara and Ess?


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 27, 2009)

*Shainabee wrote: *


> How are Sara and Ess?




Sara is being really touchy and aggressive lately. i dont really know whats going on with her. she is tolerant or Mimzy so she can run around sometimes when shes out but shes taken up to attacking the kitten, me,or dog if they get to close to Mimzy. i dont know if shes depressed over loosing her kits or what but shes been drawing blood. 

Ess is great, trying to bunny proof my closet better for him. got carpet from my dads and laid it down in there...ill have to take a picture of the corner of carpet he pulled up. itll be expensive to replace when i move out of the apartment.i am really hoping to have some extra spending money soon so i can get him and sara fixed and back together. save me having an extra cage takin up room. Ess's cage is next to the boys though and he eggs them on and freaks them out and i think he thinks its the most amusing thing


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 27, 2009)

Aw, poor Sara. So she is like, "protecting" Mimzy - in her mind. I'm sure she is upset over losing her babies and is trying to make Mimzy replace them : ( maybe.

Good going Ess! Moving on up hahaaa - I bet he is going to love that closet so much more than his cage.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 27, 2009)

ya well he had free roam of the apartment for awhile...but tore up all that carpet in the carpet. and hell have free roam of my room when the baby gate is down. but hell be happier getting to run around always

and i dont know, might be her hormones or possibly her replacing her babies. or she just is hateful


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 29, 2009)

my roomie, michael, has chrones disease. hes been having a flare up and monday night he had a temp of 104 and couldnt move. his gf and i rushed him to the er. was there most of the night with him and then i left for work tuesday morning, his gf stayed with him, then when i got off i stopped by the house, fed and watered everyone and went back to the hospital. hes doing a bit better but not by much. they have him on a lot of pain meds.
mimzy slept in bed with me last night, i forgot to put her back in her kennel so she just free roamed my room and i woke up with her next to me. kinda comforting.

i dont really have much to say about this right now, might later. 
got home tuesday morning and was going to sleep for an hour when my dog started freaking out and then i heard a bunny scream and then the boys freaking out in the cage making a huge racket. i jumped out of bed to see the boys freaking out in their cage and ess running around in his screaming. i grabbed him as fast as i could and his body was stiff but he was still kicking and screaming. i dont want to know what happened. i dont want to think about it. i still havnt touched his cage...i almost put food in his bowl this morning. then i just sat there staring at his empty cage...it still hasnt registered. when the apartment is silent, i can hear his screams though...just echoeing around me. 
loosing Dalton and then Ess...its to much right now. and work and michael being in the hospital. took pictures of ess monday of him and charlee...ill post those for the last pictures that will be posted of him. buried him by the big tree on the trail...


----------



## Shainabee (Jul 29, 2009)

*fuzz16 wrote: *


> i dont really have much to say about this right now, might later.
> got home tuesday morning and was going to sleep for an hour when my dog started freaking out and then i heard a bunny scream and then the boys freaking out in the cage making a huge racket. i jumped out of bed to see the boys freaking out in their cage and ess running around in his screaming. i grabbed him as fast as i could and his body was stiff but he was still kicking and screaming. i dont want to know what happened. i dont want to think about it. i still havnt touched his cage...i almost put food in his bowl this morning. then i just sat there staring at his empty cage...it still hasnt registered. when the apartment is silent, i can hear his screams though...just echoeing around me.
> loosing Dalton and then Ess...its to much right now. and work and michael being in the hospital. took pictures of ess monday of him and charlee...ill post those for the last pictures that will be posted of him. buried him by the big tree on the trail...


I am so sorry. I know how much Ess meant to you and I know if makes it even worse to not know what happened. I was in the same situation with a pug named Cooper I had about 2 years ago, He was only 3 years old and out of no where one day he just started having seizures and no vet could tell me why and I had to have him put to sleep at a young age. That was two years ago and I still cry at the sight of a pug or any dog that resembles a pug.

So I know exactly what it feels like and I am terribly sorry. Ess had a good life with you and all of your househeld, he couldnt of asked for more.

:hearts Ess


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 30, 2009)

*Shainabee wrote: *


> *fuzz16 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > i dont really have much to say about this right now, might later.
> ...




thanks, stillcant talk about it on the forum. your the only one who reads my blog lol.

and ya i thought it was hard loosing dalton but Ess was my baby...he was the one who got me truly into buns as more than just a rabbit. i dont think i can even get another rabbit. it helps that mimzy is a cuddler though. 

loosing Ess on top of the stress im under is making me miserable. like really, you know how people say things cant get any worse? only get better...well...they keep getting worse. har.har.har.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 31, 2009)

some pictures of Mimzy...shes been sleeping in bed with me since monday...free roaming my room too, i moved her kennel in there and just leave it open so she goes in and out. 
*We were chillin in the kitchen*













looking for treats ^^




she was slipping lol ^^
*Chillin in my room, watching a movie*




she pooped in my bed -.- ^^




Mimzy and Ty, my babys ^^




(ignore the skin...its all fucked up looking. but i had a baby. still gross though!) ^^




bun butt! ^^




kisses ^^




she passed out here...then scratched everytime i didnt have my hand on her. which was painful. ugh. needs her daggers clipped ^^

cant stay at the hospital anymore cause he doesnt have a private room. sucks...but a need sleep. 

me and my roomie, the girl one, talked about moneys last night and the lack there of. im checking out some clubs today and tonight. i wont dance but ill serve....dancing does make good money though. thinking about it really really hard. my friends a stripper though...i know what she sees guys as now. i know what it did to her. ruined her relationship with her bf..still loves him. but she has a wall up that she cant let down.  and the guy im talkin to...we talk about if i danced what he thought. he told me what i told him once, "do what you do." i figure hes upset and wouldnt like it. but were not together really. and im more concerned with affording life than having him in my life. sad but honest. been hurt to many times by guys to care if i loose another.

its bad when there is only enough money to scratch by and i cant afford my medicine after charlees necesities and the pets. i bought the rabbits food yesterday...and spent my food money id been saving  i will be ok though, i can go longer on small bits of food than the buns. 

then i cried. the stress got overwhelming. i have a job i work 40 hours a week, often times more. 7.45-min wage. paid biweekly my last check was about 500$. 
a breakdown of my costs to live.
rent-840
utilities-200
car insurance and payment-280
food-200 just for charlee and i
buns-
food-20 (bimonthly. i get 40lbs bags)
hay- free most times from grandparents farm
litter-40 a month or so. need to find a cheaper litter than the cop stuff i use
dog-
food-40 month
frontline-40-3 month supply
cats-
frontline-40 between two cats and three month supply
food- 40 bimonthly
baby-
daycare-245 weekly
diapers-80-90 monhtly
wipes-20monthly(if im sparse with them)
baby foods-50 montly

thats just some of it. i dont wanna think about the rest. thankfull i havnt had a period in a year, saves me on tampons by a lot!!!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 31, 2009)

ok. these pictures were taken of Ess the night before he passed. he was running around and eating the veges charlee threw on the ground so i put him up there to get cute pics of her hugging him  he was getting fat. i wanna cry. but i cant. to tired to.





he ate the rest of the carrots and was wanting more i think




found a cracker maybe? i dont know what charlee's doing. Tys just begging like usual *rolls eyes*




*hugs* shes still learning how to be gentle with mimzy but fine with the others...cept she likes to smack the boys' ears. she likes how the flop back up i guess




*open mouthed kiss* ess was trying to escape...i would too if she kissed me like that though




he had just laid down and relaxed getting all hunched in for pictures, just looking as handsome as ever. id totally jump on that if i was a doe 



and though its getting easier to accept the fact i have lost two great buns in the short couple months...it still kills me. it helps that mimzy is a sweet bun, but i miss my fat little buns. Ess's cage is still set up...sitting there empty. i should move sara into it, it takes up less space than the one shes in now.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 31, 2009)

so got it figured out.
sorta.
i talk about my personal life to much.
dont care 

-talked to the apartments, rent is moved to 814. 
-i have the whole month to slowly pay the rent. so ill be able to pay it, hopefully have money left over to at least get someone fixed. god thats so sad i need to get it done. 
-will have enough, after friday, to pay off the rest of rent, my car payment, and also some utility bill my ex-roomie didnt pay off and left me with a huge late fee. 
-my pet deposit is still in place so i dont have to pay another 300$ 
-tys not going to my ex!! thank god...id loose him then 



ya. ty got a bath! my hands were so fuzzy after scrubbing him down. ugh. lol. now he looks super skinny and his fur is all messed up looking. wish i had my camera, its cute. in a ugly dog kinda way


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 2, 2009)

Decision has been made. I fought for it hard for awhile with Sara's attitude and biting. But I've had enough now. I feel bad because she has been with me for so long and I am very attached to her. But I can't keep her anymore because she has become WAY to aggressive and she ran up to my daughter, who was ignoring her completely, and drew blood. I could have ignored it with her biting me, but not my kid. 
I feel horrible, but I've tried very hard to get her calm. spending time with her and giving her lots of treats and love. But I can't take it anymore....She will be rehomed with a breeder I got my flemmies and lop from. She said she would work with her and I would get her back once she was over her issues.


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 3, 2009)

Certain decisions just have to be made. I'm sorry you're having to do that but I might would do the same thing if I had a child and was in the same situation. Children are too innocent to have to go through that for no reason.

The breeder wouldn't breed her would she?

Let us all know how it goes


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 4, 2009)

no, the breeder knows she carries the double dwarfing gene. she helped me with the litter she had before that was deformed. 
and she breeds purebreds only with pedigrees, so she wouldnt have a use for breeding sara

and sara free roamed last night with mimzy and they cuddled last night...i feel bad because i could probably bond them together, but i dont think i have the time to deal with her aggression problem.


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 4, 2009)

Yeah, and Sara might change once Mimzy is no longer a baby.

I say that if you know the breeder will care for her well and work with her. Do it.


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 4, 2009)

building an NIC cage for the boys-MImzy will probably be added to it later started a thread about it so people can keep track
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=49216&forum_id=93&jump_to=666089#p666089

well i think maybe it was her being cooped up and having less time out. because now she is acting her old self-not pyscho...and she even let my daughter kiss her(or bite her whichever it was). still, though, i have found a home for her with two nuetered boys. a flemish giant and a fuzzy lop.  she will keep the boys in line.
i feel bad for rehoming her, specially meaning i might have been to blame for her attitude. but could also be the stress of the apartment right now. i think she would be happier with these two rabbits than at my home.  i have had her since she was a baby and i remember i got her cause she licked me (and the fact i knew she wouldnt sell-her sister was there for 5 months then went to a home free)

Blake is being fixed friday. his hormones are out of control and fallow is still being laid back, so i can hold off on him until i actually have the money. uggggh...why is it so much to fix a bunny!!!! dumb.


and p.s. Shainabee, thank you so much for reading and commenting on my blog. it makes my day to know someone pays attention *hugs*


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 5, 2009)

hello was reading this ages ago and lost it until i found your nic thread x it is now book marked lol 
lovely pics x sounds like you have been having a rough time though  x


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 5, 2009)

well sara actually cuddled last night. put her on a makeshift harness and took her outside. it was sprinkling a bit but she liked it. just plopped down in the grass and ate. shes fickle. 

but i dont think she knows it yet, but sara was on craigslist for a few days- i know horrible...and yes would have questioned them and made sure they knew what they were doing with her and how to care for her. think me horrible if you will. shell be happier this way- but a member from here is actually getting her saturday maybe. actually im pretty sure she doesnt realize it, so i am about to write her an email about her.

found out why she was aggressive towards the kitten and baby mostly. when my roomie was watching my daughter and i wasnt home she wouldnt watch charlee and martini and they would hit on and attack sara. now that that doesnt happen anymore she is happier.


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 5, 2009)

*peppa and georgie wrote: *


> hello was reading this ages ago and lost it until i found your nic thread x it is now book marked lol
> lovely pics x sounds like you have been having a rough time though  x


rough time yes, im a single mom. ill always have money troubles (unless i marry rish like i want to!) but i gotta be strong, just need somewhere to rant where no one knows me


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 5, 2009)

Arr it is hard isnt it. Yes is nice to rant too. I think i must be paranoid i always feel like everyone generally ignores me in forums, there will be lots about stuff and i say something but all the nexts posts read as though i am invisible lol. I am very sensitive though and my other half says forums are like that especially if you are relatively new, you have to establish yourself apparently lol.
Mind you it might be just something about me or the things i say lol x x Anyway i shall be an avid reader for you now.
xx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 5, 2009)

*peppa and georgie wrote: *


> Arr it is hard isnt it. Yes is nice to rant too. I think i must be paranoid i always feel like everyone generally ignores me in forums, there will be lots about stuff and i say something but all the nexts posts read as though i am invisible lol. I am very sensitive though and my other half says forums are like that especially if you are relatively new, you have to establish yourself apparently lol.
> Mind you it might be just something about me or the things i say lol x x Anyway i shall be an avid reader for you now.
> xx



thanks  i now have two  

i tend to rarely have time to ever keep up with the forum and people. but ya i feel pretty ignored most the time, i used to get upset about it a lot but not so much anymore....i just use this as my kinda diary for the buns and learning stuff.

and with forums in the past it does take a while to get noticed with anything you say, the fish forum i was on i was known by everyone and respected for my knowledge, but here im still learning and cant help out with advice or anything so im kinda just another bun-slave that nobody notices


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 5, 2009)

arrr there is sort of a forum behaviour that takes some getting used to. i first started all enthusiastic and chatty with ideas i had used and was really taken aback when i just got ignored or corrected every time lol silly really but it upset me too then my other half explained what it was like and so i am more guarded with what i say now and expect in return x 
your bunnies are beautifull by the way x 
i am very jealous of the flemish giants, i really want one.
You may have heard me going on or seen the thread where i was trying to adopt one from the rspca and someone was really nice and helping me but he was far away so was a long journey to pick him up, which was fine we would do it. Then i needed a home visit from my local branch but they said they wouldnt do it as i hadnt met the bunny. The lady there said she couldnt understand anyone wanting to adopt or rescue a pet they had not met before. I was really irritated as i just want to give a loving home to him it doesnt matter what his personality is like i would love him and had found out about him from people working with him.
She was having none of it so i cant get him as wouldnt be able to go up there with three kids to visit him and then alot later to pick him up. grrr sorry to rant.
Anyway look forward to lots more pics of them xx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 5, 2009)

people here are nice, but one wrong thing said and its imprinted on you from that day on. i know i will get a lot of s**t for rehoming my sara, but she just doesnt fit with me and the way i live. 

and ya i read the thread about it, i beleive. and there was someone who worked for the organization or one of them giving you advice? 
i want to adopt a rabbit, but they make it so difficult. ive wanted hims ince feb and its between them not letting me and me not thinking i have time for another big bun. (hes a french lop mix-Brumby)but i had been trying since august 08' to get a flemish and finally found a breeder close to me, but they were mutt bunnies, but i didnt care. their still my lovely doggy-buns

and rant away, its good for the emotional state of the human mind-which is messed up. lol. and with the amount of animals in shelters and rescues they really should be more worried about finding them a home and if the person is willing to give them a good home and take care of them then so be it. its not thier job to pass judgement


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks, yes you would think they would be more keen to get the animals into loving homes.
I understand why you need to re-home sara, and i can imagine it must be sooo hard.
I had to rehome some buns years ago before i had children. My parents told me they had found a lovely home for them, when in actual fact they gave them to an animal rescue, they thought i wasnt coping and wanted to help i guess. I was so angry though when i found out as i only found out when one of mine died and i wondered if they still had the others and if there was any way i could get one back or here about them as they were brothers and sisters of the one that died. Anyway my parents were really funny about giving me details of where they had gone so i rang a rescue as i was suspicious and they told me about it. I was cross and upset too as it turned out they died the day after they were put there. I felt like it was my fault as i had let them go. 
Yes i love to rant i think i do it too much though.
Do you have any news on when or where sara might go x


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 5, 2009)

my parents let all my gerbils go in the woods  i was sad. my dad told me he would but i didnt beleive them. sometimes i cant beleive what parents will do. 

with sara i know its someone off here, but i hadnt talked to her about her recent bipolar behavior. i PMed her about it so waiting to hear back from her and if she still wants her or not. itll be saturday though that she goes.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 5, 2009)

oh bless you must be nervous, but so long as someone will love her that is the main thing x


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 5, 2009)

*PICTURES! ((a lot))*






Mimzy trying to eat the popscicle charlee dropped








SCAVENGERS!!













Sara in the kitty tube
















funny face on Sara








love this picture








saras nose, she got curious of the camera














charlee kissing mimzy




charlee petting




martini jealous


group shot!!! love these pictures! martini the kitten, mimzy the french lop, smokey the big fat gray cat, ty the dog, and sara the little rew mix




















martini and mimzy look so much alike when they zoom past you never know which is who lol


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 5, 2009)

i love the group ones too like the diff species mixing so cute x


----------



## Stanza (Aug 5, 2009)

What a beautiful family you have!!

Lots of good pictures here


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 5, 2009)

Woah haha! SO many new post so quickly! I feel like I haven't read here in weeks haha. First things first - I took pictures of the hay ball to show how much Miley has destroyed hers haha. Show Mimzy the photos so she knows what to do with it 

Miley throws the stay pieces everywhere and eats them later. 
Mybe Mimzy would be more tidy than she is ahha.










Mimzy looks like she is getting so big!!

So someone on here might be getting her? That could be better than the woman you got Mimzy from, right? Possibly, if you like this person haha  They're going to tell everyone they found a beautiful bunny on craigslist but atleast that way they could keep you updated on her by PM and post, or something.

& thank you for reading my posts too! You're one of the only ones haha. I'm with you and peppa and georgie ((Karen)) on that one! It's good to have atleast a few people comment and stuff on your blogs, so you know someone is listening


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey shainabee have you got a blog too? Are they in a blog section? I am not very good at navigating these sites.
We are on bunspace too if you are. It took me ages on there too lol then i realised the bunnies had messages and buddy invites and got really worried people would think peppa and georgie such rude bunnies he he I will go look for yours too shainabee xx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 6, 2009)

k...so just letting everyone know. if i dont post for awhile its cause im in the hospital cause im an idiot and decided to take a razor to this staph infection cause i cant afford the ER or dr. -.- but ill probably be fine!

and my spine is twisting to. my roomie says whenever he goes in my room when im sleeping i sleep "twisted" literally though...like my legs will face one way and my arms the other. so i am in a lot of pain and left work early yesterday. scared me so bad...my spine popped and the bones grinded and i went paralyzed waist down. was really really scary. thankfully was at the register and had been holding myself up most the day with my arms. la.



ok. now onto buns. Mimzy is mean! she chased Sara around whenever she was on the ground so Sara spent most the night in bed with me...which Mimzy got even more upset about but i acted as a barrier and petted Mimzy and she got over it 
for about two hours...almost the whole time...Sara ran circles in my bed around me. it drove me NUTS! she finally laid down let me pet her awhile then flew off the bed! it was so cool looking. like a flying super bunny!

boys just pouted cause thier not allowed to free roam inside at night...cause they would eat everything-walls, doors, dresser, cords, carpet...the cat maybe. so they got play time outside


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 6, 2009)

i will have to show her the pictures, Shainabee!!! shes at home right now, and im at my parents. shes not really allowed over cause she likes pooping, lol. but they can suck it, she needs to catch up with Miley's new pictures and her blog! 
Friday, i get paid, ill have to grab her a ball. she'll probably ignore it...she doesnt take instructions to well, from me or other buns. lol. 



and i need to update my bunspace!!! i made one then just forgot about it. i think i got to annoyed with the site and gave up lol


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey hope you are going to be ok. Dont really not about staph infection so didnt quite get that bit. Bad backs are nasty business too x
Arr i would love to have a bunny in my bed at night, they are free roaming but dont think they can manage the bed jump lol 
Peppa and georgie are on bunspace so come find us xx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 6, 2009)

you should get some stairs going on in there so they can get on the bed!!
i will when i have time definately. work in 10 minutes. ugh

just wanted to add this real quick...cause its gross. lol. and ill prob look back for reference if its needed. but the staph i have had for about 4-5 months. only breaks out on my legs/butt. never above my waist.
the spot that had no hole-which is where i normally push out the hard puss and its EXTREMELY painful-closed and healed up. so i got a new razor and found the spot where the puss was hardest. i couldnt even feel it, im assuming the damage has been done to the skin as well and everywhere where the infection is is now dead...meaning ill have another nasty scar with hard scar tissue and possibly my skin will rot a bit there. not sure yet. 
so made two slits, parallell lines. first one was the deepest-still couldnt get all the puss out. i needed to cut deeper and probably shoulda cut criss-cross like +. but anyways i wont get into details if you have a tipsy stomach but i got some out...will have to work more on it later but for now i have it all wrapped up and feel like an idiot with this bandage on and its uncomfortable wearing my jeans but whatever. the pressure is gone so it feels a lot more releived and actually in less pain. it doesnt kill me to touch it anymore! gotta keep it super clean and it should be all right. should be. ugh. i hate this. i need money for a dr.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 6, 2009)

Arrr now i get it, yes i do that sort of thing all the time, not had staph at all but any sort of skin condition i am addicted to and pick and dig and squeese the puss lol xx 
I do it with the animals too if they get any, squeeze it all out and clean with colloidal silver to kill the bugs, works great.
Good luck with that one xx


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 6, 2009)

Do you mind if i rant on your blog?????
I was just considering joining another forum for different pets but on reading the rules, your account can be taken away from you if you do not post with correct punctuation, capitals at all times, proper use of .... not for thinking and no chat speak.
Sorry but oh my god, i would so be chucked off, i am glad to have read it first as would have been so embarrassing to be chucked off. lol 
Anyway (this should obviously be another paragraph however i like to be chatty)lol Are you on facebook too? I am on there as Karen Lemon Was Rogers red top blonde hair xx
Have been looking at giant bunny pics today and dreaming lol x


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 6, 2009)

ahar added you. i think.  shoulda been you.
and feel free to rant. that would be annoying and stupid, i dont think anyone on here ever has perfect grammer or anything. 


well the pressure on my skin is gone with the cut and its so releiving not to feel the pain.
need to see a chiropractor.

and about to move to a one bedroom! if i can afford it -.- and then ill kick out my roomies. i told them im making a cage in the dining room with the NIC tiles. thier like no you cant have that area blablabla and that the apartment wont be turned into a caged circus. one cage! jesus they annoy me. 
i buy all the food. i pay the utilities. i only got 200$ in rent for this month and i have to pay the other 600$!! i buy trash bags and that stuff to. what do they buy? ciggerettes that they freak about sharing with me, fast food-while still eating my food-, and **** they dont need. im just so frustrated with them and they flip out about everything. im paying all the **** there, my names on the lease. they can pack up and get out cause until their doing something there other than having s*x and eating my food-WITHOUT JOBS BOTH OF THEM-then i could care a less what they want. ugh. im so upset right now. 

rant over


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 7, 2009)

Oh god dont blame you, kick them out, your place, you pay the bills they dont work so they have no say.. I would hate to be in that position. Get some people in who pay their way and prefereably who love animals and bunnies lol xxx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 7, 2009)

I dont have friends, thats the problem. So I dont have anyone who I'd trust living with my daughter and I and my pets. 

Well, I was extremely upset though with them yesterday. Got home from work and Mimzy was OUTSIDE by the patio eating grass. She saw me and ran over and I was so thankful that she didn't run away or get eaten. 
Found out my door to my patio was left open most of the day after my roomies had let my dog in when he was done eating. I was flaming. And quitting smoking right now to so I'm extremely irritable. 
But...my staph is better. my back feels better after being popped. 

and I get paid today, should be enough for some bills and some rent and some extra for my own selfish spending. like getting someone fixed *snip snip*


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 7, 2009)

Arrrr glad you are paid and feeling brighter. Dont know how you manage with people who you cant rely on. Could you advertise and interview people, you might find yourself much better off. Although with a daughter you do have to be really careful. We are all recovering from what we think was swine flu so hoping to be up and about again which is great news.
xx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 7, 2009)

wow swime flu hit here in KCK and i think three of four people died...maybe i think. thats scary. they have a shot for it now i beleive though

and i cant live with girls...but i dont trust some random guy with my daughter. i dont want someone who drinks or does drugs or anything. 


i found out my Brumby got adopted and now has a girlfriend. im happy for him  to think though...he coulda had Mimzy as a gf!!
i am doing my first volunteer thing tomorrow at 3!! i am going to the adoption event and from there it will be planned out whether i help with adoption events, foster, organize things, or what not. im excited


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey that is great news good luck hope it goes well for you.
Yeh girls hard work but i know what you mean about boys too, tough one really xx


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 8, 2009)

I agree. Kick them out.
They are only stressing you out more by being such a damper to your life and causing all of these problems.

Come on, they left the door open and Mimzy was OUTSIDE - a free for all for everything; birds, dogs, theifs. 

My friend was in your same position not too long ago, having to find a roomie but a decent trustworthy one because of her child and it's tough. Karen had a good suggestion of "interviews" and such. That is really the only way to feel the person out and see who it best to be with you at this point.

Girls are impossible. Most of them are too catty. So either way it's hard. Live with a girl or find a guy you really trust. Both suckkkk  haha


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 8, 2009)

oh how is Sara doing too?


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 8, 2009)

Hey how about a gay guy best of both worlds he he
sorry silly joke there xx I think you should get them to leave, your life could be a whole lot more positive without them.
You could try advertising for an animal loving house mate, most animal lovers are certain sorts of people and if you stress the bunnies and stuff, you could even say you are into rescuing and then you might get someone to help you out and be a bunny buddy. That would rule out any anti pet types and generaly if they are kind to animals you would like to think they would be kind to kids too although may not always follow xx
let us know how it goes anyway x Shainabee is right about letting mimzy out and leaving a door open that is quite a major disaster, allsorts of things could have happened xx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 8, 2009)

lol most of my guy friends are gay...but they are older and have houses and such.

i think i am to nice. but if it comes down to it im getting a once bedroom and i can afford that alone-im pretty sure. 

i try not to think about Mimzy being outside....its a scary thought. i know it wasnt thier fault...the door you have to pull on really hard to latch and its happened to me before as well and i dont notice its open for hours. so i cant be angry at them for it. 

built the NIC cage last night...redoing it tonight though cause apparently im mentally retarded and messed it all up!!! lol. but for now its holding them  im updating that thread with pictures and everything here in a minute.

Sara only got about ten minutes out last night. got home around 7 from work and let her run around for a minute while i cleaned her cage, but then she went back so i could make the boys' cage and i went straight to shower and bed after that. but i think cause her issues they have decided not to get her, so shell probably just be staying with me and hopefully i can figure things out for her, cause my roomies are now bitching about another cage lying around. ugh. 

found a vet who owns her own small little place, shes not rabbit savvy but has a lot of experiance with rabbits so i am going to go see her about fixing everyone. since shes a smaller clinic and also in a bad-poorer-part of town she charges 75$ nueter and 90$ spays. im going to see if it take all four in if she can do them all at a lower cost...package dealio thing. im cheap i know.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 8, 2009)

Arrr maybe sara can be worked on, bless her, is hard with kids and pets, do you think she is a real threat to charlee? Is charlee old enough to keep away from her,she looks young in the pics so maybe difficult.
Yes i would go for a one bed if i was you, then it could be a total bunny palace for you all xx
Good luck with the vet thing, they are very expensive arent they xx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 8, 2009)

my daughter is 13 months old on the 14th...so she doesnt know any better. i just keep them in seperate rooms when sara is out running. ill figure it out im sure and once spayed sara should calm down. my roomie was in agreement that sara was most aggressive when she was prego and right after she had the babies...


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 8, 2009)

ok. so i post to much. o well.
got the boys harnesses and leashes. the harnesses are so hard to put on though. i didnt try with blake but fallow put me through a lot just to get it on. it clips right under their neck so im sure blake will nip me if i put his on. 
blake tried chewing and pulling fallows off. it was cute lol. it was like fallow told him to get it off him and blake was helping him






Fallow is such a handsome fellow in his blue harness and leash!!! he loved the grass...my neighbor came out too and her dog so three dogs gave Fallow a bunch of attention. he sucked it all up but kinda got scared and ran to me when they started rough housing





love this picture of Fallow



*Mimzy*
_anyone ever noticed Mimzy has wings on her shoulders? i did a few weeks ago but kept forgetting to say something_






Mimzy butt

got Mimzy a ball like Miley had...she wouldnt touch it. I was disappointed




















the lonely ball untouched and unbitten^^

Mimzy eats anything you give her...she LOVVVES this spinach dip...she kept straling my chips and running away with them













then we put in a movie and chilled for the rest of the night 




then this morning....




Daisy sometime in the night jumped up in bed and slept there (my rooms messy i know...Mimzy wont poop in the litter box )




yes...Daisy had just woken up when the flash went...she sleeps like this lol


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 9, 2009)

Gorgeous pics, i tried leads on mine and Georgie went mad, ended up making whole garden safe lol
Oh yes preg hormones and stuff she would have been aggressive.
She should be fine after being spayed.
xx


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 9, 2009)

Give the ball some time! hhaa keep pushing it to her.
Miley didn't touch it for like a week and I just when I was going to throw it away, it was tore apart 

I don't think she is overweight! She is a growing baby haha. She cracks me up because the hair on her forehead is so long and scruffy. It's adorable.

Fallows harness clips under his neck? what kind did you buy? it looks like a regular dog one, but I've never seen one that snapped under the neck. It's so hard to get Mileys on because of her ears - Mine clips under the belly so imagine trying to squeeze Mimzys ears and head through a tiny hole! haha

I love the photo of Daisy with her tounge all floppin' out haha


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 9, 2009)

Years ago i must have had a very fat bun as i bought one and it wouldnt do up under his belly lol xx Peppa and georgie are much slimmer lol but dont like being restrained xx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 9, 2009)

lol well its a cat harness i dont like it at all. they have these easy harnesses that you put thier legs through each hole then it clips over thier back. ill have to go get one of those  
two blue ones and a pink on for mimzy, sara is to tiny for one 

well the boys and sara both have one too and none of them touch them...o well. the kitten and dog does 

MIMZY IS THREE MONTHS OLD TODAY!!!! YAY!!!

*Mimzy and I:* This is back when she was about 9 weeks old maybe?













*Mimzy on one of the car rides:*We go when it's cooler out and she hangs out in the passenger seat or the back dash of the car. Martini goes with us. She was about 9 weeks old here too


















This is Mimzy after a car ride, she was exhausted!




Martini in bed sleeping




This is Fallow, this was taken about two weeks ago...hes got a blocky head


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 9, 2009)

Really cute pics xxx


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 10, 2009)

omg! Mimzy was so little when you first got her. Way younger than 9 weeks I think. I got Miley when she was 8 weeks and and she was so much bigger than that, I couldn't pick her up with one hand to save my life haha.

Martini is so adorable! It never fails to shock me how cats can fall asleep in such ODD positions haha.


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 10, 2009)

ya...Mimzy is gonna be small and stay that way i think...

but she did a dead bunny flop and landed next to my leg and slept like that for awhile. that made me smile

cats and babies...i swear my kid sleeps in ways i dont think i ever could!!


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 10, 2009)

Aw! I love dead bunny flops, their so cute. Scary sometimes, but cute ahaa.

Kids sleep in odd positions too?
I wish I could just fall asleep anywhere, it would be so nice haha I'd be able to get naps all the time.


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Boys in their new cage *




Fallow on the ledge (it got carpeted over the last peice and cardboard for safety)














Sara before she got moved into her new home-a kennel with a second level :








she seems happier now in that than the cage...even though she seemed to have more room in the cage. o well








harassing Ty

















Mimzy in Sara's cage. she helped me build it  she jumped up then took her awhile to build up courage to jump back down




Mimzy has grown very attached to my 8 year old cat, Smokey. she loves being around her and sleeping while touching her. Smokey tolerates it now but she doesnt like the attention of any animal. But Smokey was grooming herself then started grooming Mimzy so that made me happy. 

post more pictures later. gotta go to work now. ugh.


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Shainabee wrote: *


> Aw! I love dead bunny flops, their so cute. Scary sometimes, but cute ahaa.
> 
> Kids sleep in odd positions too?
> I wish I could just fall asleep anywhere, it would be so nice haha I'd be able to get naps all the time.



lol me to! first time i saw Dalton do it i started poking him and he didnt move. i freaked out. then he woke up all calm lol and started eating. ugh he scared me lol

and ya....here are some pictures of my daughter sleeping. i dont know how she does it. shes nuts.











^^^^this one is nuts...she was abouttwo-three weeksold i think


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 11, 2009)

HAHAHAaa. You're right!
The second picture is nuts. I don't know how they do it. It hurt my neck just to turn it to look at her rightside up haha.

The boys are getting so big! They look so comfy in their new cage


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 12, 2009)

ya they have a lot more room in thier new cage, but not enough. so they get lots of patio time to and they love it out there, im wondering what theyll think of the snow when it hits finally 


and ya...she still sleeps weird at a year old...dont know how she does it. 





Mimzy loves pets from anyone, and very curious. Charlee was banging around in the kennel so she investigated  and got some attention

*Daisy and Ty playing:* yes just playing.




















Ty has teeth! he rarely looks scary...lol.




Ty smiles a lot 




Puppy dog eyes






i was trying to get her to play with it




she just ignored it, and me





i love how she sleeps, like a little dog 




















always next to smokey


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 12, 2009)

Arrrr how cute, i love the sleepy photos, you just want to crawl in and snuggle xx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 12, 2009)

lol yes, maybe Peppa and Georgia will starting getting jealous and be more snuggly? maybe lol



also...talked to the vet. they normally charge 150$ a rabbit, if i bring in all four, theyll do 90$ each!! im exctied! its its a short five minute walk from my apartment to there so i cant go check on them when im worried!
just have to double check with the vet about procedures taken, so far they do everything the way i want to hear  mask them out give pain meds after and blablabla


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 12, 2009)

That sounds great, good luck with it. Vets can be so expensive cant they, is great when they do you a deal x


----------



## Shainabee (Aug 12, 2009)

Mimzy looks bigger and bigger every time I see her!
I love your method of trying to get her to play with things haha, she looked sooooo pleased about it too 

Do you have to bring all four in at the same time for it to only be 90$?


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 13, 2009)

been under a lot of stress.
if you havnt seen my thread about moving back home with my parents.
im trying to avoid it at all costs. 
cross your fingers i can make a deal with the apartments and get this job...
if i do...for sure 30 hours a week and sometimes more. 7.50$ more than i make now. and discounts on rabbit food and thier hay and bedding, plus discounts on dog and cat food treats-nice!

so just really stressed. tired. frustrated. annoyed. i dont even know. i hope it all works out for the best


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 14, 2009)

Ooo do you have a poss job in mind??? Hope you get it, would that mean you could stay? Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 14, 2009)

its at a feed store. ill know if im hired in a couple days probably. im not the most qualified due to my lack of experiance with horses, but hopefully he can look at my sales ability and people skills and knowledge of some animals that hell hire me on. 
then i can keep my current job to work the other few days.


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 14, 2009)

Hun if you need anything I can help you out. Check your thread in Rabbit Chat.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 15, 2009)

Sunnycait, i was just reading there, that is great news that you can help Brenda xx Well done, i so nice when things start looking up for people xx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 17, 2009)

Blake got out of hand last night, he is now in the dog kennel and Fallow is healing up from a little fight. only a couple drops of blood, everyones fine. So Fallow is in his NIC cage living it up as a bachelor.  i need them fixed. ugh.

Mimzy got caged for a few days, which she hated, while doing some major cleaning.

got all the stains pulled up and the apartment looks new and so were ready to move out today if plans dont go as hoped.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 17, 2009)

Good luck with the move let us know how it goes x


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 17, 2009)

came up with 250$ for rent. and then the rest can be paid friday when i get paid. 
i got the job. so ill be workin there and then also my roomate got a job. just the other needs one. still waiting for his shot for the chrones.

i may have found a home for Ty as well. i was hesitant but reading the email i kinda want to trust her. dont know yet. 

just dont know if i can pull through another month or not...even if we all have jobs


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 18, 2009)

That is good news, well done, you are getting somewhere at least that is great.xx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 18, 2009)

I get cranky when i dont sleep. roomates were being loud. i told them to get out or shut up before they wake my daughter up, they left. i couldnt sleep so opened up the NIC cage Fallow is in and laid there for a bit. he let me pet him for a bit then laid down far enough away to watch me but close enough to receive pets when i felt like not being lazy. 
Ty was whining last night too. he is kinda worrying me. took him to the vet this morning, everything seemed fine to them. said he might just be sore from the rough playing yesterday at the dog park...but he had screamed when i touched his worser leg.  maybe strained it? hes fine now...a bit slow. if you didnt know he was only a year old you would guess he was ten. 
threw up most the morning. have a temp of 98-100F. keeps going up and down. been trying to relax all morning meaning i work tomorrow. i know its from the staph...the anti-biotics just make it seem to flare.
im exhausted. i just want to curl up in bed and sleep...but laying down makes me feel sick. 
im going to my parents after bit to start cleaning my old room...decide where Fallow and Mimzy will go...along with all the other stuff I can't fit into my room. ugh. 

so it's done. i give up. i put in a good run...and both my legs are broken. teehee...i need my dumb humour to keep from crying. i guess this has been a depressing blog of late, though. 
ill try and make it happier with some pictures later.  

Hopefully Cait can take Sara. If not, I will talk to my local rabbit rescue about me fostering Sara and Blake (gawd its even horrible to even think about) and them helping me find them a good home.  

now ill cry...just i just burnt oyster stew somehow...how is it seriously possible for me to be such an idiot? ugh.

on a good note. there is a woman i know, with a few kids, who needs some time to herself and would like company. im going to bake bread!! she has a rabbit that reminds me of poor Ess(RIP), but a lot older i think. I will cuddle while she bakes. i best not touch the kitchen lest it burns down -.-


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 18, 2009)

quick update on the staph: went to the dr with money i didnt have...to hear the dr say....yep, that looks like staph to me....WOW really? duh. 
they took a culture...something else i cant afford.
had three drs look at it, 2/3 said MRSA. other said no idea. o well. im going to die. ha. MRSAs the one that kills btw.


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 19, 2009)

PM'd ya.

We can totally work something out for the bunns, no worries on that front, okay hun?


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 19, 2009)

Oh dear,, i do hope things start to look up for you on here.
keep us updated xxx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 21, 2009)

MRSA(maybe) update: had to squeeze out a .5" long peice of hard puss, looked like a worm. and the pain was horrible, but later the pressure being off i feel a lot better, but puss is starting to build up again. so annoying. hopeful the antibiotics will work

Home update: roomies were up all night keeping me up half the night. one is suddendly allergic to rabbits after being with me for two months and having a rabbit of her own when she was younger. *rolls eyes* told me to get rid of them all. ha. thats funny. told them im breaking the lease anyways, they have a month to find a place and get out. she just texted me saying that i am a dumb blablabla and that she now has to go to the dr with money she doesnt have cause my rabbit. i think thats funny...her parents pay for everything medical wise and she can go get a job like any human being. now im working and thier at home and i am scared thier going to steal my things or hurt my bunnies  or worse free them! ugh. 

Bunnnies update!: 
*Mimzy:* Jumped up in bed with me and laid down on my neck for awhile, all stretched out with her legs behind her. it was cute. she went nuts over a blueberry last night, had one and binkied straight into a wall  then stole Sara's. lol
*Fallow:* My lazy bun had his cage open while I was cleaning his litter box but instead of running about freely he jumped in the litter box and stole the scooper for me. He kinda just had this dumb look on his face then I took it and he stomped at me. lol. Hopefully he doesn't hit terrible twos the same time Charlee is!!!
*Sara:* Sara turned down a bananna! she was to busy staring out the sliding glass door to outside. 
*Blake:* is a butthead. he refuses to learn how to drink out of a water bottle so he gets a bowl of water then follows me nipping my heels when the waters gone, or harasses his brother.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 21, 2009)

Hey your pus prob sounds like a rabbit abcess  jokes aside i hope you can get it sorted.
As for your housemates, sooner they move on the better i think.
Bunnies, how cute of mimzy, i so want one of mine to do that.
xx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 21, 2009)

Maybe Octavia will turn out to be a huge lover!

and lol, i better hurry off to the vet. could be serious!


----------



## SunnyCait (Aug 21, 2009)

I'm kind of excited...  I really hope Sara fits in with my fellas. No reason she shouldn't though, they're both very laid back. 

*dances around*


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 22, 2009)

How exciting will need lots of pics cait.xxx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 23, 2009)

well it will be a few weeks before Sara and Blake go to Cait. But she is adopting Sara and fostering Blake for me.  

Rabbits didnt get as much attention this weekend. was crusing and working all weekend. 
Mimzy freaked out and was binkying like crazy this mornign when i got home from crusiing around 5:30. she jumped in bed and i cuddled her and stuck her under the blanket and she slept for a little bit (as long as i kept petting her) whenever i stopped she shoved her nose in my face and tickled me with her whiskers. so demanded...my diva bunny

Fallow went to the petstore with me. i was trying to put the harness on him, he kept grabbing it and pulling it from me, then got smart and ran away with it. then Blake to another

Sara just to run outside when it cooled down, she almost got to go cruising wit me but shes scared of cars so didnt think she would have fun. 

took daisy instead last night, my sisters dog. she rode in the boosted honda with me


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 24, 2009)

glad to hear you have been having some fun, big hugs to the bunnys xx Also glad blake and sara going to be well looked after with Cait xx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 24, 2009)

was furios when i got home last night. i guess my roomies had got ty off my patio and they didnt latch the door. this is the SECOND time this has happened. and the SECOND time Mimzy has been outside. cept this time i couldnt find her. i was freaking out and getting mad then my roomie found her in a bush 30ft or so away from my apartment and she ran straight back onto my patio-but the door was closed so she couldnt go in. i took her in and she just passed out. she stayed close to me for the rest of the night. im so happy nothing happened to her. i had had a great night and the idea of loosing Mimzy killed me. 

Today im starting to clean out the apartment and the room ill be moving back into at my parents house and moving stuff here...gotta figure out what to do with the cage for the buns in my room too...NIC cage by the window probably. gotta call about getting Blake fixed, too...see if they will bill me instead of on the spot pay. 

but a good thing happened to me this weekend...a little background. my ex hurt me pretty bad and ive pushed away every guy since then and just havnt really felt anything for any guy in the last few months. saturday night when cruising (def.: a bunch of bikes and fast sooped up cars driving around together, racing, and hanging out), i was riding with one guy and then my seat got given up to someone else, so i had no one to ride with cause i didnt have a bike helmet to ride on anyone bike. so this guy offered me his seat...turned out to be a boosted honda...mmm yummy. but ya boosted anything is fast and sounds sexy and ya. but i hung out with him last night, hes got an almost three year old. he seems really nice...i feel happy right now.  we talked about taking his daughter, Bailey, and Charlee to the petting zoo this week. date? maybe. lol.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey that is great news about the date, hope that turns out well.
sucks about your house mates, but you wont be there much longer so just hope you can last out until then.
I feel really miserable today. Dont know what your little girl is like, but three little boys, one with learning disabilities and i believe possibly the second one too is such hard work. Sometimes i just wish i those normal sweet kids you can take anywhere like everyone around me seems to have  sorry to moan on your blog...
on a good note octavia is settling in well and was in the garden today and really enjoyed herself. I saw her grooming or scenting georgies back too. 
xx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 24, 2009)

Glad Ocatavia is doing good! give her some bunny kisses from me and the buns!
and my sister likes the guy...a first i think. itll be nice to hang out with him and everyone else though on the weekends and just means ill always have a seat with them when they cruise  in a boosted honda that can keep up!!! which is great!

and with your kids...my daughter isnt all rainbows and sunshine. she has her moments. her cousin has learning disabilities and freaks out really bad at little things (shes 3 and out of control) and i cant imagine how hard it would be having a kid like that. then to add two more boys onto that, Karen...*hug* you got your hands full.
go stick them in the garden with the buns! lol.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 24, 2009)

Arrrr thanks, yeh mine go into freak mode of the slightest thing all the time. It prob seems worse as is summer hols etc.
Yes they have been in garden and we all feel much more relaxed. Thanks for the hugs. xx
The guy sounds perfect especially with a daughter around the same age as charlee xx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 24, 2009)

ya...he might me. i just met him saturday night, but we cruised all night then played beer pong after. hes quiet though, not super outgoing but neither am i. maybe i can get him to teach me how to drive a stick...dont think hed let me ever drive his car though. 0.0 to much power for me. i dont have my hopes up for a relationship, im still to broken. but a friend would be great. i have a feeling im going to fall hard for his daughter though. something about kids i just love.  

and Blake will be getting nuetered this week, im waiting for the vet to call me for a date he can get him in. scary. then hopefully come up with the money for Sara. bleh


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 24, 2009)

A friend would be good too, i am useless at making friends who are men, i just cant deal with the fact that they are men so should be more than friends. Being married now though that is not an issue any more lol.
xx


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm sorry you have to let go of 2 of your bunnies but at least you know they will be well taken care of and you can demand new updates at anytime  I'm sure Cait will do a great job looking after the 2 of them. And when you take the other bunny back it will be hard of both you i'd imagine. 

Good luck with Blake's Neuter


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 25, 2009)

[align=center]*Test results are in:* _I have MRSA. 
_Dr. said after the rest of my anti-biotcs are gone, 
if I still have it, I go to the hospital for a 
short stay in isolation while being treated 
with extremely harsh anti-biotics. 
((...I don't think Mimzy could come with me...))
[/align]
Karen: well i havnt liked a guy in awhile and so a relationship is the last thing on my mind or heart. Someone ends up getting hurt to bad in the end and it's not worth it with me not being ready to commit to anyone...and cause i push them away and so its easier and better just to be friends.
BESIDES...! if we go out then break up i wont have the sexy car to ride in anymore!!

*
*

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> I'm sorry you have to let go of 2 of your bunnies but at least you know they will be well taken care of and you can demand new updates at anytime  I'm sure Cait will do a great job looking after the 2 of them. And when you take the other bunny back it will be hard of both you i'd imagine.
> 
> Good luck with Blake's Neuter


Yes thats true! and ya hopefully she doesnt fall to hard for Blake so its easier for her to say goodbye to him...and hopefully blake doesnt loose his heart somewhere up there to anyone!and im really happy to be able to home Sara with her and foster Blake, i have a lot of faith she will take good care of them. and thanks, i hope it goes well. theres no date yet, still waiting for the vet to call me.


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 29, 2009)

never heard from the vet this week, really busy with my own life drama. 
friend went riding wednesday night and tried to pop a wheelie, his bike didnt shift a gear for whatever reason and flipped back on him. broke his leg and arm, some toes, and fingers. went and saw hime last night, hes pretty messed up. the bikes better off though.
went racing last night, the hondas boost system messed up...lol. he was mad.
Ty has a new home with my roomies friend who lives close, so i will be able to see him when i want to  and he has a little dog to play with as well. i still have daisy duke though  and my friends dog maggie. 
really confused with this guy...its only been a week ya...but we havnt talked about being more than friends. whatever i guess. 

Fallow got moved into the dog kennel temporarily, Blake is in the NIC cage, hating it like usual. lol. 
thinking about trying some calf-mana on the buns see if they fatten up a bit. Blake could use it, he gets bored with his pellets and doesnt eat as much.

nothing else really going on.

question though:
Mimzy free roams my room. she poops everywhere but IN her litter box, and most the time pees in it. ive thought about caging her up for awhile so she can learn...but did that for a weekend and didnt help much at all. any ideas?


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh dear, is this your new room or her usual, maybe she is just marking her territory until she settles down.
Personally i always light scented candles and it seems to help but i have no idea why and might be a fluke.
Maybe put her back everytime she poops, although if it is all over the place that is prob marking her territory thing.
Good luck xx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 29, 2009)

well havnt moved yet so she hasnt been in the new room, its been getting worse, but Sara is living in my room now too so i dont know if that has anything to do with it. 
i just hope that with a spay...when i can get one, it gets better. 

scented candles help the bunnies not leave pellets everywhere? maybe ill try that. i have incense burning sometimes and she gets really calm after that. lol thankfully


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 30, 2009)

WEll it is only my silly theory as it was the only thing i did different on one day they didnt poo so i keep doing it if they start to poo again and it seems to work very strange. 
xx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 30, 2009)

weird ill have to try it, Karen.



*On another note:*
Buster passed...the dog I grew up with since I was 4-5 years old. 

This is the thread I made for him


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 31, 2009)

_to top things off...just got back from the ER.
Charlee had an infection that needed to be lanced. thier testing it for MRSA. i feel like a bad mom. _


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey thats not your fault you arent a bad mum, you live together and care for her she is bound to pick it up and might have picked it up anywhere else anyway.
I have to say i dont really understand the mrsa thing, i thought it was like a blood poisoning you get when in hospital that kills you lol sorry that is so ignorant i shall have to look it up now. Can you get rid of it, are you both on antibiotics xx


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 31, 2009)

were both on antibitocs, i have been for awhile. its hard to get rid of because once you have it its so easy to reinfect your system


----------



## peppa and georgie (Aug 31, 2009)

oh you poor thing sounds awful x


----------



## fuzz16 (Aug 31, 2009)

ya my sister just texted me saying shes going to the dr and may have it to. wow...this sucks bad.


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 4, 2009)

Hmm...may be getting a craigslist bunny...whose fed...oranges? ugh. It will be my sole responsibility for everything but my boy-person-friends daughters rabbit. And when she gets tired of it it'll go to me. 
I have taken Mimzy over there a couple time and shes played with her and loves her. shes not tired of her after two weeks  so well see.


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 5, 2009)

so got more info about the black lop on craigslist. 
hes a few years old, lady doesnt really know. and is fixed. 
but i havnt heard from her in a couple days  o well.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 5, 2009)

How are you and the kid feeling these days? Is Cait still taking and fostering 2 of your bunny's?


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 6, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> How are you and the kid feeling these days? Is Cait still taking and fostering 2 of your bunny's?



Well I'm sick with a cold. fell asleep right in front of Fallow's kennel last night. My roomie came home and said he was sleeping on me. lol. 

Charlee is doing better, the infection is going down but still on meds. Shes had an on and off fever. 

and Cait is adopting Sara, who is very spoiled right now. Sara gets to free roam now cause Mimzy decided she doesnt like using her litter box. so shes re-training. She is fostering Blake for me though. She was picking them up Thursday night but something happened and she had to go home, but weve kept in contact and were trying to figure something out. 







i need to post up pictures...i think Fallow and Blake are about done growing sadly. My flemish mixes are gonna be smaller than thier mom and dad at this point  thier ears look TINY compared to thier bodies. I am going to start feeding calf-manna this winter to my two as treats to help fatten up a bit


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 12, 2009)

Cait's personal life has changed and she is unable to adopt Sara and foster Blake for me. 

So I move out in 3 days. In that time I will be speaking to different rescues and a couple rabbitries I know to see if they have room to foster. 

Last resort...find the best shelter I can and cross my fingers and pray and be strong for them that they find a home and are not put down.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 12, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear Cait can't take your bunny's. I hope you can come up a different solution than taking them to the Shelter


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 13, 2009)

The breeder I got Blake from said she would rehome him but didnt have room to foster and shes about to have her baby so she doesnt want to add to her rabbits right now. 

 

So horrible but thier on craigslist and the breeder is going to talk to a friend of hers who wanted a flemish mix.


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 13, 2009)

I've been neglecting pictures lately. And any updates really about the buns, I've been very selfish in thier blog talking about me and my life and the buns were getting upset about it. They missed the attention and pictures being posted online.

Well Mimzy and Fallow are next together, Mimzy is caged right now when I'm not there to watch her cause she has so many mishaps still with the litter box. Her and Fallow get along pretty well, but I still think Mimzy prefers Smokey 

Fallow






Mimzy butt





Mimzy lying by Fallow






















Her wings on her shoulders are highlighted by the sun 





She was loving the pets


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 13, 2009)

Your 2 there are very cute. Great Pics


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 14, 2009)

thanks  hopefully I'll keep up with lots and lots more pictures once I move.


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 16, 2009)

My dad makes me mad. UGH!!!!
He threw the rabbits in thier cages in the back of his truck...only 15 minute drive max...but still! My poor Mimzy with her ears blowing in the wind. Although...knowing Mimzy she probably loved that! She has strange obsession thats getting worse with the vacuum too. hmm...Sara probably hated it though. 


Pictures tonight after thier cleaned up and my rooms all organized.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 16, 2009)

Poor Bunny's. Sounds like dad isn't thrilled the bunny's are coming with you.


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 18, 2009)

My dad isnt big on small animals in general. I'm extremely lucky I got to keep two...literally it was a battle to keep Mimzy. I told them she's full grown...lol...And that Fallow is to keep Mimzy company after everyones fixed to avoid her getting mad and mean. hmm...

Well, Mimzy and Fallow are in the garage right now. Sara and Blake were taking by Blake's breeder who is going to rehome them. But she may keep Sara cause she really fell in love with her.  She wouldn't be bred, she knows about Sara's litter and how deformed the babies are. I'm really thankful, she has helped me a lot with my bunnies and been a really great source of information as well. 

*Anyways...pictures!*




Me after cleaning cages, garage, kitchen...and I still looked ok. lol...even after being sprayed by a rogue hose.  I don't know whether I like my hair short or long.









We were taking pictures...**** she's got her daddy's eyes. She's so beautiful





Older picture of Charlee Ann playing with her blocks













Charlee on the wagon  she helped me clean cages this morning.

*Fallow*
























Charlee loves him, but likes to pull fur so I gotta watch them together.

*Mimzy*































This is thier setup for now...trying to set something up like a run to throw them in so they can eat some grass and get some run time in outside. They havn't gotten a lot of outside time, so it'll be a nice treat


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Sep 18, 2009)

Your Daughter is beautiful. The buns still look happy.


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks  shes great too, such an easy kid. makes me not wanna try for number two.

They seem...upset with me sorta. Thier not used to being locked up so long thruoghout the day but i havnt bunny proofed my room yet or even gone through boxes...thier not allowed anywhere in the house but my room as well. so ugh. wish i could let them roam the garage but so many chemicals in there and car parts i dont want them getting into any of it.


----------



## fuzz16 (Sep 23, 2009)

This thread is over. I won't be posting in here anymore and if you'd like you can read about Mimzy and Fallow in thier new blog here.


----------

